# 13 year old Golden Retriever Mix - In Desperate Need of Rescue (Redlisted) - LA, Ca



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

Ok all California Rescue Groups See Below to Help Save this sweetie...


JUST IN CASE YOU KNOW OF SOME ONE THAT CAN HELP HER


*From:* Julianne Wotasik [mailto:[email protected]] 
*Sent:* Monday, August 18, 2008 12:08 PM
*Subject:* 13 year old Golden Retriever Mix - In Desperate Need of Rescue (Redlisted) - LA, Ca
*Importance:* High


If you can help Shakira in any way, please contact Julianne at [email protected] or call 323-718-1648 ASAP.

Shakira A0216314 – North Central Animal Care & Control, Los Angeles , CA



I look at Shakira and I cannot help but wonder what her life must have been like. She is thirteen, a ripe old age. But she’s spunky and happy and very much alive. Her animal ID number is very old – the people who adopted her must have had her most of her life. But apparently, when she got the typical “old dog” issues such as stiff legs and cataracts, the thirteen year history with their family wasn’t enough. Her owners either couldn’t afford to care for her or just didn’t want to deal with it. They took her to the shelter in May and there she has sat for 4 months.

How anyone could leave a dog to rot in the shelter is beyond me. How anyone could leave a thirteen year old dog in the shelter is even more incomprehensible.

Shakira is very thin. The shelter’s medical staff recommended her for euthanization because of this. I went to visit her, thinking I might be about to meet and old dog that I couldn’t help, but I wanted to be sure. I took a can of wet food with me, to see if I could entice her to eat.

The dog I met melted my heart. She was happy, wiggly, and full of kisses. She shares a kennel with a small min pin mix and they are great together – even though the other dog is a puppy and must drive Shakira nuts. I took out the wet food and Shakira scarfed down the whole can. Apparently she is not too interested in the dry kibble the shelter feeds (not shocking), which is likely why she is so thin. But she has an appetite! And she could hardly sit still for pictures, haha.

I know that she is old. I know that she’ll need maintenance medical care. She’ll probably need pain meds for her hips for the rest of her life. Her teeth are probably rotten and I imagine there are a few other typical old dog issues lurking there. But she’s not ready to die! She is alive and happy and loving.

It would be a mercy to rescue her. She’d be a great companion for an understanding owner. But even if she is never adopted by a member of the public, she should have the chance to live out the rest of her days, not have them cut short in a cold, dark shelter. She is dog-friendly and extremely people-friendly. Besides her age, she’s an easy rescue. I am hoping against hope that there is a rescue out there that can take her in. She needs a soft bed and love to keep her warm for the rest of her life, however long that might be. Please help us find that for her.

-Would you be willing to adopt Shakira and make her final years her best years?
-Would you be willing to foster Shakira and care for her until a forever home can be found?
-Would your rescue organization be willing to take Shakira in? All the donations collected would be available to a good rescue who steps forward to help Shakira.
-Would you be willing to donate for Shakira? Any rescue that does take her on will need financial help to cover her medical costs. Donations can be paypaled to [email protected] or pledges made to the same address. I’ll keep track of donations and make interested rescues aware of what might be available to help them save Shakira.
-Would you be willing to spread the word and share Shakira’s story? You never know who you might forward this to – maybe Shakira’s future owner?

Shakira needs a true miracle. Please help be a part of it.

Thank you for your compassion for this beautiful old girl.

With Gratitude,
Julianne & Shakira


----------



## AmyinAr (Feb 26, 2008)

how can people be so cruel, I am praying for this girl


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

I'll PM sharlin and Cam's Mom.


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

Jackson'sMom said:


> I'll PM sharlin and Cam's Mom.


Thank you! Hope someone can save her!!


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

***bumping***


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Thanks for the pm J'M. Have forwarded on.


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

Steve, Any news on IF anyone can save this sweetie??
Thanks for helping out!


----------



## Nicolle (Dec 25, 2007)

I spoke to Julianne....who is the contact on the email. She said that there is a woman who is coming to see Shakira tomorrow in hopes of adopting her. If Shakira is not adopted, she will let me know.

Deborah (In Southern California)


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

Nicolle said:


> I spoke to Julianne....who is the contact on the email. She said that there is a woman who is coming to see Shakira tomorrow in hopes of adopting her. If Shakira is not adopted, she will let me know.
> 
> Deborah (In Southern California)


 
Whoo Hoo you go girlfriend! Keep us posted.
Julianne is keeping me posted as well...


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

She is so sweet hope something works out for her.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

:bawling:This is breaking my heart....

oh, please let the adoption go through for her....:crossfing


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

mylissyk said:


> :bawling:this Is Breaking My Heart....
> 
> Oh, Please Let The Adoption Go Through For Her....:crossfing


I So Agree With You. I Just Don't Understand People. How Can They Just Throw A Dog Ike This Away. Whewn Our Big, Powerful Fearless Buck Started Having Problems With His Eyesight--couldn't See In The Dark, And A Problem With Depth Perception, It Broke My Heart To See Him Scared To Go Into A Dark Room, Scared To Go Outside At Night To Do Business. I Almost Cried When A Leaf Wuld Blow By Him And He Would Jump Back And Help Like He Had Been Hit.

He Clung To Us, Only Feling Safe When Near Us. He Felt Safeon Leash An When We Would Walk Him, H Would Be At The End O His Leash Strting He Was Connectedto Us, He Knew We Woud Protect Him. 

I Saw First Hand The Fear That Can Come Over An Older Dog When Things Change, And I Have A Hard Time Imagiing How These Older Dogs Must Feel. It Is Just Heart Breaking For Me. And It Is Exactl Why When I Get Y Own Health Problms Totally Undser Control I Want To Try To Adopt A Senior.


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Praying for this sweet elderly girl, how could any one give this wonderful dog this ending, hope she finds a loving home in her twilight years.


----------



## Nicolle (Dec 25, 2007)

I thought you all would like to hear an update I received from the lady who sent out the initial plea for Shakira.

Deborah
SCGRRescue

Thank you all for networking this little girl. A very kind person adopted her today and took her home to live with a few other senior rescue dogs. I am sure she’ll fit right in! This does a lot to restore my faith in the compassion of humanity, you know?

Thank you to Shakira’s new family (who braved a street shooting scene near North Central to go and pick her up, no joke!) and thank you to all of you who reached out and offered to help. Your kindness and compassion is _so_ appreciated. Shakira has never been loved as much as she is now – by all of us who desperately wanted to see her life saved! She will live out the rest of her life warm and loved, and there is just nothing better than that!

It amazes and overjoys me to know that Shakira is in her FOREVER home TODAY!!! Wow! THANK YOU ALL!

Take Care,
Julianne


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Boy, I needed that great news about Shakira. Welcome home, sweetie.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Shakira*

Shakira: 

I'm SO Happy for you!!:wavey:


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

It is so wonderful to see good things happen for these poor heartbreaking goldens. 
Sometimes I wonder why I read their stories if I know I can't do anything but I guess prayer can help. 
So glad Shakira had a happy ending.


----------

